# CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?



## Try_Silent (2. Dezember 2009)

*CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

Hi!
Habe mir letze Woche einen neune PC zusammengeschraubt:
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE (mit Boxed-Kühler)
MSI 770-C45
XFX HD5770
OCZ 4GB PC3-1666 RAM
Samsung Ecogreen 500GB
BeQuiet Straight Power 450W
2x BeQuiet 120mm SilentWings USC

Bin allerdings mit dem Boxed-Kühler nicht wirklich zufrieden, ist im Vergleich eher laut.. Mein Gehäuse hat leider auch schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich, weshalb der Platz für nen großen 160mm Tower-Kühler nicht ausreicht.. Maximal passen 150mm..

Habe allerdings noch einen BeQuiet SilentWings 92mm PWM-Lüfter hier rumfliegen. Meine Frage, ist es möglich und macht es Sinn, einen passenden Kühlkörper zu suchen, auf den ich dann diesen Lüfter schraube.. Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir hier passende Kühler empfehlen? Kühlleistung sollte auch für zaghafte OC-Versuche ausreichend sein..

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## knuffbiber (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

Da sowieso 95% aller anständigen Cpu Kühlkörper 1. für 120mm Lüfter ausgelegt sind und 2. einen solchen im Lieferumfang haben, würd ich mir einfach für ~30 Euronen nen Groß Glockener oder nen Mugen 2 rauslassen. Die beiden genannten sind für zaghaftes OC (oder auch etwas mehr ) völlig ausreichen.


----------



## dbpaule (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

@knuffbiber
Die beiden Kühler sind zu hoch! Scythe Ninja/Katana wäre noch was anständiges. Hier mal Link für:
Kühler unter 150mm Höhe
Kühler bis 125mm Höhe

LG, Paule


----------



## knuffbiber (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

dbpaule hat natürlich recht... mein Fehler.
Damit schränkt sich die Auswahl natürlich ein wenig ein.
In dem Fall sind die beiden oben genannten wohl wirklich das p/l optimum.


----------



## PIXI (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

wenn du nochmal nachmisst und 2mm mehr da sein sollten ist der nicht schlecht, auch für oc
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9900 NT

der hier ist auch noch mal was anderes, muss aber auch die möglichkeit bestehen ihn irgendwie unter zu bringen...
heise online-Preisvergleich: Corsair Hydro Series H50 (CWCH50) / Deutschland

gruß PIX


----------



## Try_Silent (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

Danke soweit für die Antworten,

@PIX, leider sind 150mm schon das absolute Maximum, bei denen der Lüfter direkt an der Seitenwand anliegt.. 152mm ist dann definitiv zuviel..
Werde mich wohl mal nach den beiden Scythe-Kühlern umsehen. Bei den beiden ist dann der mitgelieferte Lüfter sicher auch besser als der SilentWing, oder?

Was ist eigentlich vom Xigmatek Nepartak oder CoolerMaster Hyper TX-3 zu halten, taugen die beiden auch etwas?


----------



## knuffbiber (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

Die Silent Wings sind schon extrem gute Lüfter. Da kommen die standardmäßig verbauten wohl kaum ran. Verwende ihn doch als extra Gehäuselüfter?!

Bei den beiden genannten Kühlern würde ich auf keinen Fall den TX3 nehmen. Der scheint mir viel zu klein. Der Andere (Xigmatek Nepartak) wäre ne Überlegung wert, obwohl ich dir schon zu nem Kühler mit 120mm Lüfter Raten würde. Aber 640g + schön viele Lamellen sehen schon sehr potent aus 

an deiner Stelle würd ich den Preis entscheiden lassen, und mir noch ne gute Wärmeleitpaste gönnen.


----------



## ph1driver (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

Wenn es kein Towerkühler sein muß, dann greif zum Scythe Big Shuriken.

Habe ich selber, und bin voll begeistert von dem ding. Und du kannst da jeden 120mm Lüfter draufschnallen.


http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=398&rubrik=Hardware&seite=2


----------



## Try_Silent (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

So, kurz bevor der Rechner an meine Eltern weitergeht ist auch der bestellte Xigmatek Nepartak eingetroffen. Werde ihn gleich morgen montieren, allerdings stelle ich mit jetzt die Frage, welchen Lüfter ich nehme.. Den beiligenden 92mm-Lüfter, oder den noch vorhandenen BeQuiet! 92mm PWM..
Wo liegen denn die Vor- und Nachteile beider Varianten??


----------



## Ahab (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

Bei 92mm sollte das Modell von Be quiet leiser arbeiten.


----------



## Try_Silent (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

Thx, dann werd ich das morgen doch gleich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Try_Silent (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

So, habe mal mit beiden Lüftern ein paar Tests gemacht.. Dabei sind mir doch ein paar Interessante Dinge aufgefallen: Der BeQuiet-Lüfter ist nur minimal leiser als der mitgelieferte von Xigmatek (wenn man hier überhaupt von laut sprechen kann).. Allerdings kühlt er den Prozessor auch immer um 2-3 Grad besser.. Ist der Luftdurchsatz der BeQuiet-Lüfter denn bekanntermaßen nicht so gut, oder womit ist das erklärbar?


----------



## PIXI (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler mit BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter?*

scheint so zu sein, hier ein test...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ter-roundup-11-hersteller-und-32-luefter.html


gruß PIX


----------

